# Safeguard Withdrawal time



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
The vet wasn't positive but thought it was 4 days. My herd's fecal sample showed a high concentration of strongyles so she told me to treat them for 3 days with Safeguard. I am assuming that I can start drinking the milk on the 5th day following the last day of Safeguard. Correct? I am giving them the liquid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dose at 1cc per 10 lbs.

I believe it is a 5 day withdraw. Yes from last day of worming.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks. I also found this in an earlier post :
http://www.uky.edu/Ag/AnimalSciences/goats/presentations/drugwithdrawtimeJan05.pdf

The 1cc per 10 lbs is different from what the label says. It says 1.6cc per 50 lbs. Could I have a different dosage from the one you have?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, they don't label it right for goats.


----------

